# OTA Channels piggybacking



## David_A (Nov 13, 2003)

Okay the wierdest thing is happening to me. For some reason I am picking up two local channels on the same channel. What I mean is when I turn over to OTA and go to channel 008.01 I get ABC, which is what I should get. But then I hit the channel up button and it says I am still on channel 008.01 but now I get channel 11. Then I hit channel up again and I get 008.02 which is doppler radar and then up again and I am back at channel 11. Has anyone else had this problem?

My TV is a Mitsubishi WS-55511. It has a built in HD reciever. I am using a Jensen TV630 indoor antenna. I get the channels just fine and it only just started. The only other wierd thing I have noticed is my channel has switched from 035.01 to 004.01. It says it is suppoed to be on 35 for DT not 4.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

not sure 
but sounds like multiple sd digital program channels. 
ie 2 or more program channels can be transmited via that station digital "slot" in 
in sd digital instead of 1 hd digital program


----------



## David_A (Nov 13, 2003)

But sometimes both shows will be in HD. Not to mention this only started about two weeks ago and I have had my TV since September.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Here in Philadelphia there are multiple channels with 2 or 3 digital feeds they show different info, ex# Channel 6 ABC HD -01, ABC News -02 and ABC Weather tracker -03.
You should do a digital channel search once in awhile and you may discover a lot of new channels or present channels with multiple feeds.


----------



## ee1995 (Feb 10, 2004)

I thought that when transmitting true HD it took the full channel bandwidth so the other split channels would not be sent?


----------

